# 87 sentra tach help



## toby (May 26, 2004)

I bought an aftermarket tach last night and hooked it up except for the signal wire. I'm not sure where this goes.

Toby


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't think you know where this thread goes either....


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Check out this thread. Also, next time, try using the forum's search function to find a similar thread that might have the answers you're looking for. :cheers: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49249&highlight=Aftermarket+Tach


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

toby said:


> I bought an aftermarket tach last night and hooked it up except for the signal wire. I'm not sure where this goes.
> 
> Toby


Try connecting it here . Confused? Surf around in that album and maybe you'll figure it out. Or, check out the schematics Minute Rice posted towards the end ofthis post.


----------

